# Plumbing in Canada



## helpsy (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi All
I was wondering if anyone in the Edmonton area would be able to let me know if there are plenty of plumbing employment oppurtunities in and around Edmonton, and what would be an average pay?
My wife is from Canada and I'm from the UK and my visa is currently in progress and looking hopefully to be over there at the start of the New Year.
Any help greatly appreciated
Many Thanks
Simon


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Things are slow in Vancouver, I dont how much optimism for anywhere else in the country.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

:thumbdown::no:

This morning I returned about a hundred cast-iron 1" sprinkler fittings to our wholesaler because a sprinkler job that we were supposed to do did not work out. 

I told the manager that we were sorry,but we don't have any need for it. He continued to tell me that this week alone everyone was returning material. No one seems to have work coming in.


----------

